# Ex 21 – Foot Switch info



## AES (1 Jul 2015)

Good evening Ladies & Gents,

As per Alex’s request, herewith details of the Foot Switch I got recently for my Excalibur EX 21 Scroll Saw. Sorry it’s taken a few days.

First pic, part of the “manual” that I got with the switch, shows the full contact details of the manufacturer, a company called Marquandt Mechatronik in Rietheim, Germany.







Second pic shows the “name” of the switch – strangely no other details of any value to us (such as voltage, power rating, etc) simply how to wire it up. That’s superfluous as from the local Excali distributor it comes already wired up (but with German plugs and sockets, see pix further below).






The third pic shows the power connection plate of the saw, and the fourth pic is a close up of the receptacle. As you can see, the receptacle is a 3 pin flat type, the same as many electric kettles and PCs. As supplied by Dictum the saw came with a cable fitted with that kettle/PC socket on one end and a 3 pin German plug on the other. As I had several spare kettle/PC cables with Swiss 3 pin plugs fitted (not the same as German plugs) I simply replaced the supplied cable with one of mine already fitted with a Swiss 3 pin plug.











When the Foot Switch arrived that too was fitted with German plugs and a line socket, see the fifth picture.






The blue pen shown in the pic (LH side) shows the supplied German plug and line socket, plus a spare German plug for comparison. The red pen shows a Swiss 3 pin plug. For convenience I used regularly-spaced nylon cable ties to hold the 2 cables neatly together. The German plug (blue pen in the pic) goes into the German line socket with the other end plugged into the 3 pin kettle/PC receptacle, and the white Swiss (of course) plugs into my standard Swiss wall socket.

As above, the “manual” that comes with the foot switch is remarkably silent about mains voltage and amperage it can handle but from the looks of the mains cable I should think that as well as handling the Ex 21 (which has a 1.5 amp rating plate and a 5 amp fuse) it could easily handle other higher power machines. I don’t know.

As my German is not too bad if anyone wants me to contact Marquandt on their behalf and find out if (A) they will sell direct; B they will supply with UK plugs and sockets; and C) what sort of power ratings the switch can handle; then by all means send me a PM with your details and I’ll happily act as your go-between. 

As per my previous post, the cost to me was 80 Swiss Francs plus 10 Francs postage. At the present exchange rate that’s about 60 quid (including the postage). It’s not a large packet so I wouldn’t expect postage to UK to be a whole lot more (if any more – Swiss postage charges are VERY high compared to Germany for example).

HTH

Krgds
AES

(edited to add missing pix)


----------

